# KHE Barbados AM 2009



## bmxer2008 (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei dem KHE Barbados am2009 Wist ihr aus was der rahmen besteht 

Mfglucas


----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2008)

Hit-Ten und ChroMo sind Stahllegierungen, wobei Letztere einfach besser ist. Stabiler und trotzdem leichter.

"Neumodische" Rahmen nutzen Teilweise schon SuperTherm Legirungen, welche nochmals besser sind im Vergleich zu ChroMo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmxer2008 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hää


----------



## bmxer2008 (22. Oktober 2008)

Was hat jetzt das Barbados Für ein rahmen


----------



## Caracal (22. Oktober 2008)

bmxer2008 schrieb:


> Was hat jetzt das Barbados Für ein rahmen



Im Web scheint man sich da auf die Herstellerangaben von Khe zu verlassen. Und die Sind leider nicht sehr vlllständig. Wenn dich das Modell wirklicih interssiert,  ist vielleicht eine Mail an KGE selbst ein och die beste Idee.

(Dieder Beitrag wurde mit geschlossenen Augen geschrieben . si wue iffebvacg azcg deube)


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2008)

Könntest du deine Frage das nächste Mal im Titel bitte präzisieren?!


----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2008)

Und vor allem ... wenn Du schon 10 Minuten später Editierst, dann lass doch bitte das was Du vorher da stehen hattest einfach drin, ok?

Du wolltest doch eigentlich zuerst wissen was Hi-Ten / Chromo ist .... daher auch meine jetzt nicht mehr zum Thema passende Antwort .... super


----------



## bmxer2008 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann den händler nich fragen weil ich seine e-mail adresse nicht finden kann vieleicht findet die jemand von euch




mfg lucas


----------



## heup (22. Oktober 2008)

welchem händler ???KHE????
des is ne marke....


----------



## heup (22. Oktober 2008)

ich bin aber sozial und suche mal die e-mail von KHE.....warte 'n augenblick....


----------



## heup (22. Oktober 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heup (22. Oktober 2008)

so...da isse...hab ich gut gemacht; hä?*eigenlob*


----------



## Caracal (22. Oktober 2008)

heup schrieb:


> so...da isse...hab ich gut gemacht; hä?*eigenlob*



Ja. Nur das mit den kostenlosen Rechtschreibfehlern wäre echt nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2008)

Oh Gott...


----------



## Caracal (22. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wo ich mir die KHE-Seite mal ein bisschen genauer angeschaut habe: die ist echt Müll. Keine größeren Bilder der Räder, oft nur das Allernötigste an Geometriedaten und bei den Einsteigerrädern nichts zu den Rahmenmaterialien.


----------



## Stirni (22. Oktober 2008)

bmxer2008 schrieb:


> Bei dem KHE Barbados am2009 Wist ihr aus was der rahmen besteht
> 
> Mfglucas



hallo lieber lucas!

der rahmen besteht aus schokolade!vll. auch styropor!wer weiß das schon ? fahrradmarken sind eh blöd!bau dir lieber selbst einen ! 

dein Stirni



heup schrieb:


> so...da isse...hab ich gut gemacht; hä?*eigenlob*



ich würde dich loben wenn du endlch mal diesen scheiß edit-button finden würdest.



RISE schrieb:


> Oh Gott...







edit:
wieso ist ******* in allen andern unterforen zensiert,ausser in diesem?!
edit²:
achso!******* ist hier zensiert nur scheiß darf man schreiben!


----------



## gmozi (22. Oktober 2008)

scheisse

geht alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. Oktober 2008)

man kanns auch cooler machen ! $chei$$e ! shice! schaiße! schei$$e !


----------



## l0st (22. Oktober 2008)

Das ist Rise sein Fakeaccount, damit er mal was zu arbeiten hat.


----------



## lightmetal (22. Oktober 2008)

Stirni schrieb:


> hallo lieber lucas!
> 
> der rahmen besteht aus schokolade!vll. auch styropor!wer weiß das schon ? fahrradmarken sind eh blöd!bau dir lieber selbst einen !
> 
> ...



Alta machst du mich nach? Zieh dir deine Unterlippe über die Stirn und Schluck. Boah kann ja nicht angehen....

Mein Thread, mann.

Scheisse!


----------



## Son (22. Oktober 2008)

hui ist das lustig hier


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Alta machst du mich nach? Zieh dir deine Unterlippe über die Stirn und Schluck. Boah kann ja nicht angehen....
> 
> Mein Thread, mann.
> 
> Scheisse!


----------



## Joppes (23. Oktober 2008)

Du Tierqualer


----------



## l0st (23. Oktober 2008)

</3 haha


----------



## dermaxx91 (23. Oktober 2008)

:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Stirni (23. Oktober 2008)

irgendwann holt dich deine vergangenheit ein...


----------



## heup (23. Oktober 2008)

> ich würde dich loben wenn du endlch mal diesen scheiß edit-button finden würdest.





welchen edit button den???

 Der heißt hier "Ändern" und steht unten rechts. Gleich neben dem "Zitieren". Siehst du, ich hab ihn gefunden...

Der unbekannte Moderator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (23. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann doofe Menschen sehen ... immer ... sie sind überall


----------



## lightmetal (23. Oktober 2008)

Also jetzt doch zu Zweit nach Spanien?


----------



## gmozi (23. Oktober 2008)

LOL ... nenene


----------



## lightmetal (23. Oktober 2008)

v seen your subtitle...


----------

